# How do you disable flags?



## CSD (Aug 2, 2007)

How do I remove the flag from my user information? I tried using the control panel, but there's no blank country option.

Also, is it possible to disable all of the board's flags so they don't show up for me?


----------



## Spikey (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(CSD @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> How do I remove the flag from my user information? I tried using the control panel, but there's no blank country option.
> 
> Also, is it possible to disable all of the board's flags so they don't show up for me?









 But... why...?


----------



## Jax (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah, why would you want to do that?


----------



## CSD (Aug 2, 2007)

I was just wondering how it's done. I've seen a few members with no flags.

I've disabled signatures already, and would disable avatars if it didn't help me recognize other members faster. Honestly, the less cluttered, the better.


----------



## Spikey (Aug 2, 2007)

You must have a very small monitor as everything on this site barely fills mine. Things seem way too far apart from each other actually...


----------



## CSD (Aug 2, 2007)

What I meant was, I don't like looking at a lot of icons, images, etc. I try to keep it as simple as possible. This is why there are absolutely no icons on my desktop and I've hidden the Taskbar. Heh.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2007)

Not sure about a general option but add the following line to your ad blocker:
http://gbatemp.net/html/flags/*


----------



## CSD (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks, that worked


----------



## ziddey (Aug 4, 2007)

antipatriotic. fuck america.


----------

